# Fanuc Steuerung Testplatz mit Servomodulen



## industrypart (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Suche nach einem Service-Techniker der uns einen Testplatz, am besten auf PC Basis zusammenstellen kann, für folgende Fanuc Spindle, Servo, Powersupply Module : A06B-6077-....A06B-6079-... A06B-6088-.... Alpha Serie
Material kann zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Ausserdem stehen noch weitere Testplätze die gebaut werden müssen:
z.B. Mitsubishi Antriebe MDS Serie und MR-S Serie
Gerne auf Provisionsbasis oder auch Festeinstellung.
Grüsse
Viktor Siebert
industrypart.com Ltd
Weinheimerstr. 50
68309 Mannheim
Tel +496214804809
email: info@industrypart.com


----------

